# sunny delight alternative?



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

my husband LOVES sunny D. I haven't been buying anything with HFCS but he loves this stuff. So I'm wondering if there's something out there similar but without the HFCS and all the other artificial stuff in it. any ideas?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

orange-tangerine juice?

apparently tang doesn't have hfcs but it has other gross stuff


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We make a nice orangeade by mixing orange juice and ice water, and adding a bit of sugar to sweeten. Sure, it's sugar, but it's a lot less than what you get in commercial beverages.


----------

